# Ceado E37SD vs EG1 or Monolith?



## pipedreams86 (Mar 12, 2021)

Hi this is my first post, need a bit of advice if possible&#8230;I currently have a Sage Dual Boiler with 2 Sage Smart Grinder Pro's (decaff/normal beans in the hoppers)&#8230;I started off as a complete newbie to home espresso making last year when I bought them, and I am slowly growing more confident with it and would like to upgrade my grinder.

I want to go down the single dose route because I start off with full strength in the morning then drink decaff at night and I also like to experiment with different beans.

I have been looking at buying the Ceado E37SD, but I have also been considering the EG1 or Monolith&#8230;my difficulty with the decision is that the Ceado is available readily and easily to order, it seems to do everything I need...the EG1 and Monolith seem to be a complete unknown for when they will be available to order and cost a bit more than the Ceado&#8230;

I would appreciate any advice you can give me as to whether I would be better off waiting it out for the EG1 or Monolith, or if the Ceado is good enough that I should go ahead and order that now? Or is there another completely different option I haven't considered for single dosing?

I also looked at the Niche Zero but again availability is an issue, and also it seems the flat burrs on the more expensive grinders would give a slightly better taste to the coffee than the conical burrs on the Niche? I have looked at various options like Eureka too but for single dosing I didn't find much that seemed to be as good as a machine designed specifically for single dosing.

Thanks, appreciate any help you can give me!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

All you are going to be told, is how good the grinder is that is owned by the person who answers!


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@pipedreams86 - I have to disclose my bias in that I do in fact have a Niche 😉

The EG1 is $3,500 without shipping and tax in the UK... 😢 I think the Caedo is far too expensive £1,700 for the features and burr size really.

Niche is very hard to beat for the money, almost no difference to a flat burr for most people at that price point.

Another option would be say a Mazzer Major fitted with a Daniel Wong kit? If UK based then Coffee Omega have some discounted silver ones available. So 83mm burrs for £699+VAT+kit


----------



## pipedreams86 (Mar 12, 2021)

@Northern_Monkey Thanks so much for your input! Especially as you own the Niche...I have never owned a flat burr grinder before, and I see so many differing opinions online re. real world taste difference when drinking coffee day to day. I have been tempted just to go with the Niche, and someone on another forum suggested the Lagom P64 too.

That got me thinking that with my budget I saved up for the Ceado, I could buy the P64 AND the Niche for pretty much the same amount, and have both flat and conical burrs options. However having not tried flat burrs I can't tell how much of a difference this makes and if it's worth it?

James Hoffman liked the P64 in his recent showdown series, but he was very critical of the decision to put the adjustment numbers in reverse for selecting grind size.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@pipedreams86 - There are a tonne of options, after a certain point you won't get a bad one per se but it will be "different".

The Lagom does look lovely but the burrs aren't that big for the money, a converted Major would give you bigger burrs for a lot less spend.

Maybe go for the Niche, see if you like it and there should be a couple more 65mm ish single dose grinders at a more reasonable price point later on this year?

Great if you have EG1 money to play with, but I would be tempted to get a Niche then save up a bit more over time and see if I wanted to try a new machine like a fancy lever or profiling machine down the road.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

If you want my opinion I used to have Niche, Ceado 37SD w SSP burrs and currently have Monolith Max and Honne(Versalab). Max produces much better long shots than Niche, I have good memories from Ceado too. You can try Lagom P64, no meter burr size it is a decent unimodal grinder.

Cheers!


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

Unless you own multiple grinders the numbering convention "issue" is moot - you are at no risk of getting confused as you've got one grinder... One way coarser and the other finer.


----------



## pipedreams86 (Mar 12, 2021)

@L&RWow you have owned everything I'm looking at! Based on your experience of these machines would you recommend something like the P64 combined with a Niche Zero? Or would the E37SD on it's own be better in your opinion?

Like @Northern_Monkey said I think I would prefer to buy a grinder more in the middle of the road, and start saving to upgrade my Sage Dual Boiler in time...unless you believe that spending all my budget on the EG1/monolith options is going to be worth it compared to the cheaper options and upgrading my espresso machine?

I guess my issue is that it's so hard to pick one machine, without taste testing and tasting the difference between the niche vs E37SD or higher up to the Monolith. I do see that some people seem to have started at the Niche, then gone up to the E37SD and finally upgraded to the Versalab, monolith etc...I specifically saw a few people selling their E37SD grinders to upgrade to these higher priced grinders...

If I invest my budget now I don't really want to feel the need to upgrade in a few months to a year. Decisions decisions 

This is my final decision list:

* Ceado E37SD
* EG1
* Lagom p64
* Levercraft Ultra
* Kafatek Monolith Max
* Niche Zero

I feel pretty sure from what I read, that I could buy any of those options and be very happy, so maybe I should consider more whether I prioritize an upgraded espresso machine later in the year and go slightly cheaper on the grinder. It does seem like a lot of people and reviews have guided me away from the e37SD though which is interesting.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

It's a nice problem to have!

All of the grinders you have listed will be great and more than deliver in the cup. There is a huge price span there and it will come down to how comfortable you are dropping £3K+ on a grinder. Only you can answer that one.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I never feel confortable w one grinder for two merhods, so now I use Versalab for espresso and Max for filter or vice versa.


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

pipedreams86 said:


> @L&RWow you have owned everything I'm looking at! Based on your experience of these machines would you recommend something like the P64 combined with a Niche Zero? Or would the E37SD on it's own be better in your opinion?
> 
> Like @Northern_Monkey said I think I would prefer to buy a grinder more in the middle of the road, and start saving to upgrade my Sage Dual Boiler in time...unless you believe that spending all my budget on the EG1/monolith options is going to be worth it compared to the cheaper options and upgrading my espresso machine?
> 
> ...


 If I was in your enviable position I'd spread some of that budget between a machine and grinder. My hunch is that the machine will be the limiting factor.

It's a shame there isn't the ability to try all of them side by side - these are all so richly priced that nearly all user testimonials are an exercise in rationalisation to support purchase of X grinder.

Of the comparisons I've seen/read there seems to be wide agreement that they will all support you to achieve excellent results (as they should at this price point), but the key differentiator is workflow. Perhaps assess on that basis?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Out of those listed, Niche and Levercraft.


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

Kjk said:


> If I was in your enviable position I'd spread some of that budget between a machine and grinder. My hunch is that the machine will be the limiting factor.
> 
> It's a shame there isn't the ability to try all of them side by side - these are all so richly priced that nearly all user testimonials are an exercise in rationalisation to support purchase of X grinder.
> 
> Of the comparisons I've seen/read there seems to be wide agreement that they will all support you to achieve excellent results (as they should at this price point), but the key differentiator is workflow. Perhaps assess on that basis?


 I don't know if a BDB can be a limiting factor really.

And in general we don't even know what roasts the OP likes and tends to drink, so even on the grinder I would not know what to say other than the Ceado not being meant for single dosing out of the box.

Other than that, sometimes the conversation steers toward "x already has 80mm burrs and costs £x, so it's not worth to spend three times that".

As far as my understanding goes, burr size matters, but once you're above a certain burr size, stuff like burr alignment (which can be tricky to both achieve and maintain), burr shape/geometry, can all have much more of an impact* when it comes to what happens in the cup. But nobody seems to worry much about it.

*which does not mean it's material, important, worth it, noticeable. But still it can be as important if not more than just sheer size, and yet the talk is all about the millimetres.


----------



## pipedreams86 (Mar 12, 2021)

lake_m said:


> It's a nice problem to have!
> 
> All of the grinders you have listed will be great and more than deliver in the cup. There is a huge price span there and it will come down to how comfortable you are dropping £3K+ on a grinder. Only you can answer that one.


 That's a good point @lake_m...so far I have saved up the budget to be able to afford the Ceado E37SD, Lagom etc, if I went for the EG1 or monolith I would have to save up the extra difference in cost. I would be willing to do that, if I could know definitively that the extra money for the more expensive grinders would equate to a much better coffee but it seems that might not necessarily be the case.

Also the availability of the grinder is a big issue; EG1 and Monolith both unavailable atm anyway and not sure when I will be able to get hold of one of them. The Lagom is also unavailable but states preorder with shipping date of Mid May which I would be ok with. The Niche is unavailable and not sure when the next round of orders will be happening, I did make an enquiry but haven't heard back yet. They are on eBay but way overpriced due to the unavailability.

The Ceado is available right now from coffee Italia, but I don't want to just buy for the sake of getting it quicker...I was pretty much sold on this grinder until talking to people on forums and reading more in depth user reports.


----------



## pipedreams86 (Mar 12, 2021)

@BaffoSo far I have been very happy with the dual boiler, it seems to hold up very well and most of the bad shots I have had were user error/learning curve. Again I would be willing to use some of my budget to upgrade the machine instead of grinder if that would be a clear route to upping my espresso quality, but it seems that grind quality is a much bigger impact on the espresso than I ever realized and maybe going full out on a grinder is the best use of my money?

I think you might be referring to the Ceado E37s, not the one I'm looking at, which is the E37SD that is specifically designed for single dosing?

That's an interesting thought when it comes to the burrs...this is a whole new world for me coming from entry level conical burrs. It does seem interesting that the Lagom has smaller burrs, but from what I understand that might not be an issue for my purposes...I generally go for medium-darker roasts, but I do experiment a lot with different beans and roasts.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

pipedreams86 said:


> I guess my issue is that it's so hard to pick one machine, without taste testing and tasting the difference between the niche vs E37SD or higher up to the Monolith. I do see that some people seem to have started at the Niche, then gone up to the E37SD and finally upgraded to the Versalab, monolith etc...I specifically saw a few people selling their E37SD grinders to upgrade to these higher priced grinders...


 If you've seen a E37SD second hand, why don't you buy that, use it for a few months and see how you get on? If you want to then try something else you can sell it on for not much of a loss.


----------



## Stox (Jul 19, 2020)

@pipedreams86 You might want to take a look at the Equipment Retailer Reviews on this forum before deciding where you source your grinder.


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

pipedreams86 said:


> @BaffoSo far I have been very happy with the dual boiler, it seems to hold up very well and most of the bad shots I have had were user error/learning curve. Again I would be willing to use some of my budget to upgrade the machine instead of grinder if that would be a clear route to upping my espresso quality, but it seems that grind quality is a much bigger impact on the espresso than I ever realized and maybe going full out on a grinder is the best use of my money?
> 
> *I think you might be referring to the Ceado E37s, not the one I'm looking at, which is the E37SD that is specifically designed for single dosing?*
> 
> That's an interesting thought when it comes to the burrs...this is a whole new world for me coming from entry level conical burrs. It does seem interesting that the Lagom has smaller burrs, but from what I understand that might not be an issue for my purposes...I generally go for medium-darker roasts, but I do experiment a lot with different beans and roasts.


 As far as I know - and I might be wrong - the Ceado is not *designed for SD*, they just added bellows on top, the rest of the inner workings are the same. Usually on demand grinders are still meant to work with a full hopper, with the pressure from the beans being used to achieve an "ideal" grind distribution, "ideal" burr alignment, and blah blah. With the hopper you fix the retention/exchange issue, but you might - again, emphasis on might - lose on some other aspects (e.g. the burrs might be less aligned than they would be with a full hopper. again, "might".).

There will inevitably be users who will tell you that any change is just marketing and you won't notice any difference from going to a SGP to a Monolith, and users who will tell you that 1mm of burr size makes a hell of a difference and opened the gates of Espresso Heaven for them. The truth will probably lie at some point within this spectrum. Where exactly on the spectrum, it is for you to find out by trying yourself, I'm afraid.


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

There's close to a 10x price difference between your cheapest and most expensive options.

If you're that happy throwing money at it, then just get the cheapest one and see if it's good enough for you or not. It's not like you'll actually lose money selling the Niche on if it's not, anyway.


----------



## Karka (Dec 20, 2020)

pipedreams86 said:


> @Northern_Monkey Thanks so much for your input! Especially as you own the Niche...I have never owned a flat burr grinder before, and I see so many differing opinions online re. real world taste difference when drinking coffee day to day. I have been tempted just to go with the Niche, and someone on another forum suggested the Lagom P64 too.
> 
> That got me thinking that with my budget I saved up for the Ceado, I could buy the P64 AND the Niche for pretty much the same amount, and have both flat and conical burrs options. However having not tried flat burrs I can't tell how much of a difference this makes and if it's worth it?
> 
> James Hoffman liked the P64 in his recent showdown series, but he was very critical of the decision to put the adjustment numbers in reverse for selecting grind size.


 You can't seriously be basing your decision on the Lagom due to the direction of its numbers. It's completely irrelevant in the him.

I have a mazzer major and converted it with the Daniel song kit. It's a great grinder, and really quick but is a bit frustrating ha big to use a blower, and I always make a mess and grounds all over the work surface, especially when I'm in a rush.

I have got a lagom on order simply because I want something that's just solely designed to single dose with an easier work flow. I would have bought a Niche but I just think they are ugly, subjective of course.


----------



## pipedreams86 (Mar 12, 2021)

Karka said:


> You can't seriously be basing your decision on the Lagom due to the direction of its numbers. It's completely irrelevant in the him.
> 
> I have a mazzer major and converted it with the Daniel song kit. It's a great grinder, and really quick but is a bit frustrating ha big to use a blower, and I always make a mess and grounds all over the work surface, especially when I'm in a rush.
> 
> I have got a lagom on order simply because I want something that's just solely designed to single dose with an easier work flow. I would have bought a Niche but I just think they are ugly, subjective of course.


 Not basing my decision on it, but taking into consideration all pro's and con's I see in reviews/user reports, especially when the grinder costs that much. My take on that issue is that James Hoffman use multiple grinders on a daily basis and would have noticed and been annoyed by it a lot more than a home user with one maybe two grinders in use daily...my issue that I'm researching atm on the Lagom is the diameter of the burrs and so far it doesn't seem like that would matter on a grinder as well designed as this. I would love to know what you think of it when your order arrives.


----------



## pipedreams86 (Mar 12, 2021)

Aidy said:


> There's close to a 10x price difference between your cheapest and most expensive options.
> 
> If you're that happy throwing money at it, then just get the cheapest one and see if it's good enough for you or not. It's not like you'll actually lose money selling the Niche on if it's not, anyway.


 Good point, that has been my temptation, to just order the Niche and try it and see if I feel the need to upgrade, but availability is still an issue on the Niche unless I buy an overpriced resale on eBay, and I don't usually like buying from people who likely bought it just to resell it at a higher price on eBay.

I am heavily leaning towards the Lagom atm, unless someone who owns an EG1 can help me with how the difference in cost would give me a much better coffee. I wish I had a way to blind test between the Lagom and EG1! I searched but couldn't find anyone who had specifically done that test.


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

pipedreams86 said:


> I am heavily leaning towards the Lagom atm, unless someone who owns an EG1 can help me with how the difference in cost would give me a much better coffee.


 By the time you're getting to that level, I don't think we're talking about much better coffee.


----------



## mctaff (Nov 16, 2019)

pipedreams86 said:


> @Northern_Monkey Thanks so much for your input! Especially as you own the Niche...I have never owned a flat burr grinder before, and I see so many differing opinions online re. real world taste difference when drinking coffee day to day. I have been tempted just to go with the Niche, and someone on another forum suggested the Lagom P64 too.
> 
> That got me thinking that with my budget I saved up for the Ceado, I could buy the P64 AND the Niche for pretty much the same amount, and have both flat and conical burrs options. However having not tried flat burrs I can't tell how much of a difference this makes and if it's worth it?
> 
> James Hoffman liked the P64 in his recent showdown series, but he was very critical of the decision to put the adjustment numbers in reverse for selecting grind size.


 I've got the Lagom... my view is that its brilliant, and I would say the numbers make zero difference - you turn it one way for finer and one way for coarser. The numbers are all but irrelevant as far as I can see.

I'm not sure why James thinks it matters that finer is a higher number - other than possibly triggering some order based OCD he has - it certainly doesn't impact the performance of the grinder, which is very good.


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

mctaff said:


> I've got the Lagom... my view is that its brilliant, and I would say the numbers make zero difference - you turn it one way for finer and one way for coarser. The numbers are all but irrelevant as far as I can see.
> 
> I'm not sure why James thinks it matters that finer is a higher number - other than possibly triggering some order based OCD he has - it certainly doesn't impact the performance of the grinder, which is very good.


 He stressed that he was being incredibly picky. I didn't get the impression that he thought it really mattered.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

There was an interesting review posted recently concerning Niche and Monolith flat. The words more or less support the one you would expect them to but images show what I would expect. Probably as Monolith was conical and of course people want flat so one came along and I believe an even larger flat.

Another interesting thing about grinders is that some one buys a new grinder and it's great from day one. Rather strange really as they will usually need several kg of beans through them before they do what they should do. What are essentially bad effects can go more quickly but are still highly likely to be there initially and for a significant time for the usual home user.

 Good luck.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Baffo said:


> As far as I know - and I might be wrong - the Ceado is not *designed for SD*, they just added bellows on top, the rest of the inner workings are the same. Usually on demand grinders are still meant to work with a full hopper, with the pressure from the beans being used to achieve an "ideal" grind distribution


 That is more of a feature of flat than conical but people ignore that fact and make good coffee with both. On flat they probably tune differently hopper on and hopper off. The grind setting is likely to be different that doesn't clearly relate to the size of the grinds that come out. It may well relate to the distribution of sizes. That can alter taste but which bean is being ground and what are the drinkers preferences.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

pipedreams86 said:


> to just order the Niche and try it and see if I feel the need to upgrade


 You will very probably wonder about an upgrade for the simple reason until you have used your upgrade you wont know.


----------



## _HH_ (Oct 10, 2018)

For the money you have you can pretty much get a Niche and a DE1+ (when they come on the market again). A lot of Decent users have a DE1+/PRO and a Niche, which seems to turn the standard 'spend as much on the grinder as you do on the machine' adage on its head. I think the Niche is a great grinder (again, I have one, so take this with a heavy bias) and does everything I want a grinder to do at the moment.

Sure, I might get a flat in the future to see what difference it makes, but I'm making nicer espresso with the above equipment than I have had in any cafe from the U.K. to New Zealand, so I don't feel limited by my equipment. I am definitely the weakest link in my coffee chain!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Haha, Niche is good maybe one day I can afford a Decent 😎


----------



## pipedreams86 (Mar 12, 2021)

_HH_ said:


> For the money you have you can pretty much get a Niche and a DE1+ (when they come on the market again). A lot of Decent users have a DE1+/PRO and a Niche, which seems to turn the standard 'spend as much on the grinder as you do on the machine' adage on its head. I think the Niche is a great grinder (again, I have one, so take this with a heavy bias) and does everything I want a grinder to do at the moment.
> 
> Sure, I might get a flat in the future to see what difference it makes, but I'm making nicer espresso with the above equipment than I have had in any cafe from the U.K. to New Zealand, so I don't feel limited by my equipment. I am definitely the weakest link in my coffee chain!


 Wow, I had not even heard of the Decent machines! They look incredible, I didn't see the DE1+ listed, is that usually cheaper than the pro and XL/XXL? You have got me thinking now 

I have been looking a lot at the Lagom today, and my thoughts so far are that I struggled to find a bad review for it and it is way cheaper than the EG1 etc, and seems very likely to tick all the boxes that I want, and would free up some budget to start saving for a Decent or other machine to upgrade my Dual Boiler in time.

I am definitely sticking clear of the E37SD as I haven't found enough good opinion/reviews of it to warrant the price tag...

Unless I find something definitive and tangible somewhere that can show that it would be worth spending the extra on the EG1 or Monolith, I'm pretty sure I'll put in a preorder in the next day or 2 for the Lagom P64.


----------



## Gav86 (Dec 10, 2020)

pipedreams86 said:


> Wow, I had not even heard of the Decent machines! They look incredible, I didn't see the DE1+ listed, is that usually cheaper than the pro and XL/XXL? You have got me thinking now
> 
> I have been looking a lot at the Lagom today, and my thoughts so far are that I struggled to find a bad review for it and it is way cheaper than the EG1 etc, and seems very likely to tick all the boxes that I want, and would free up some budget to start saving for a Decent or other machine to upgrade my Dual Boiler in time.
> 
> ...


 The DE1+ has been temporarily suspended due to the number of orders Decent are receiving at the moment. They're focusing on the more expensive "commercial" versions at the moment.


----------



## pipedreams86 (Mar 12, 2021)

Gav86 said:


> The DE1+ has been temporarily suspended due to the number of orders Decent are receiving at the moment. They're focusing on the more expensive "commercial" versions at the moment.


 Ah gotcha, that makes sense...those commercial versions look nice though, I didn't read too much are they dual boiler?

So I am getting ready tonight to place the P64 pre-order, this thread has really helped me to come to a decision so thank you all for your input and advice!

Now I just have to decide which colour I want..the black looks very nice but I read some owners found it chips/scratches fairly easily which might get annoying in the long run. I am planning to place an Acaia Orion doser in space grey or white alongside it, and I ordered last week the Weber Bean Cellar in Onyx so I'm trying to decide whether black or silver will go best with all that.

This should complete my coffee setup for now until I upgrade the dual boiler at some point, but I'm definitely in no rush to do that.


----------



## Tupple (Feb 8, 2020)

Interesting. I've been going through a similar debate with myself recently. I have a niche and have been very interested in the P64 but have only ever owned conicals. The impact on taste was mentioned a few times but I'm curious to know if there's a consensus on flat vs conical?


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

pipedreams86 said:


> but he was very critical of the decision to put the adjustment numbers in reverse for selecting grind size.


 Semantics, Its how it performs and hoe it tastes in the cup thats important.


----------



## pipedreams86 (Mar 12, 2021)

Tupple said:


> Interesting. I've been going through a similar debate with myself recently. I have a niche and have been very interested in the P64 but have only ever owned conicals. The impact on taste was mentioned a few times but I'm curious to know if there's a consensus on flat vs conical?


 Yeah I have found it hard to find a definitive answer, it seems that it comes down to the subjectiveness of taste from what I can tell. I have only ever owned my entry level conical burr grinder, but I am excited to try the flat. I decided I am going to buy the Lagom first, and then perhaps get the Niche when it comes up next and have them side by side on counter, as I think that is the only way I will get an answer to what tastes different/better...


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

pipedreams86 said:


> until I upgrade the dual boiler at some point, but I'm definitely in no rush to do that.


 Usually at the point when the sage goes Tits up


----------



## pipedreams86 (Mar 12, 2021)

Nightrider_1uk said:


> Semantics, Its how it performs and hoe it tastes in the cup thats important.


 I agree totally...if anything I have more of an issue with how they place an alignment sticker showing '0' for that machine on the grinder adjustment dial, which doesn't line up with the original printed/engraved 0 on the dial .

However I saw a few people have been able to go in and adjust that back to 0 with alignment/mods so I may try that if it actually annoys me when I get the grinder, but I don't see that it will be an issue for me.


----------



## pipedreams86 (Mar 12, 2021)

Nightrider_1uk said:


> Usually at the point when the sage goes Tits up


 Ha yes, I have been waiting for that moment after reading reviews when buying, although it does also see to be a fairly easy/straight forward machine to repair but I haven't actually had to test that yet.


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

pipedreams86 said:


> I agree totally...if anything I have more of an issue with how they place an alignment sticker showing '0' for that machine on the grinder adjustment dial, which doesn't line up with the original printed/engraved 0 on the dial .
> 
> However I saw a few people have been able to go in and adjust that back to 0 with alignment/mods so I may try that if it actually annoys me when I get the grinder, but I don't see that it will be an issue for me.


 Me neither, my Feldgrind has never zeroed, once you've dialled it it you never see zero anyway until you do a full clean.


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

pipedreams86 said:


> although it does also see to be a fairly easy/straight forward machine to repair


 Really, couldn't say as iv'e never owned a sage, but other owners say that the availability and cost of parts are an issue. Parts for my Gaggia Classic are freely available. I suppose though if i wanted a dual boiler, I could use two classics.


----------



## Tupple (Feb 8, 2020)

pipedreams86 said:


> Yeah I have found it hard to find a definitive answer, it seems that it comes down to the subjectiveness of taste from what I can tell. I have only ever owned my entry level conical burr grinder, but I am excited to try the flat. I decided I am going to buy the Lagom first, and then perhaps get the Niche when it comes up next and have them side by side on counter, as I think that is the only way I will get an answer to what tastes different/better...


 If you're not too far away, I'd be happy to meet up (when the situation allows) and try a taste test, if you're still looking at the Niche at that point...


----------



## pipedreams86 (Mar 12, 2021)

Tupple said:


> If you're not too far away, I'd be happy to meet up (when the situation allows) and try a taste test, if you're still looking at the Niche at that point...


 Thank you SO much, I would love to do that! Right now I am in Romania, but will be back home in Kent once things with Covid and travel settle down.


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

pipedreams86 said:


> Thank you SO much, I would love to do that! Right now I am in Romania, but will be back home in Kent once things with Covid and travel settle down.


Nice country, pitty it's habitated . It's a joke we Romanians used to say.


----------



## pipedreams86 (Mar 12, 2021)

profesor_historia said:


> Nice country, pitty it's habitated     . It's a joke we Romanians used to say.


 Ha I have never heard that one yet...Romania is such a beautiful country, I have lived here 12 years now...the coffee is very good also


----------



## pipedreams86 (Mar 12, 2021)

So having read endless reviews and forums/user reports, I have now decided to go ahead and jump on the EG-1 train...Weber seem to have an April window opening for orders so I hope to get in then.

The Lagom looked awesome in many ways but there were a few things I read that swung me round to the EG-1. I figured I'd rather go all out now on the grinder, and keep my Dual Boiler for another year or 2, than split my budget between the 2.

Thanks all for the advice and input! I will report back when it is ordered and arrives.


----------



## bnms (Jun 10, 2021)

Hi there

And how does the coffee taste with the EG-1


----------



## Drekly (Feb 19, 2021)

Also interested, and how much was the import/vat/delivery total?


----------



## pipedreams86 (Mar 12, 2021)

Whoops sorry forgot to reply to these/check back in!

This rabbit hole earlier in the year started with me looking for a single dose grinder for my Sage Dual Boiler, and ended up with me buying the Decent DE1XXL lol!

I bought the Niche at that point to go with it, and am now in the process of testing and researching my 'endgame' grinders.. I just purchased the Honne grinder from Hedone which should come Tuesday, and I am looking for a used 98mm burr grinder like the EG1, to test alongside it and compare for myself the differences.

Thanks all for your help and insights on this journey!


----------



## pipedreams86 (Mar 12, 2021)

Managed to snag a Levercraft Ultra, so that and the Honne should be incoming this week then the taste testing begins


----------

